# Father why have you forsaken me?



## willow83 (May 16, 2012)

DH has no sperm at all see my signature. 

I really feel like the Lord wants me to have a family and I know adoption is a blessing but why is the Lord not helping to heal my heavy heart and support me in this? I really need to feel the Lord has a plan for me....


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Willow83

There is always a way ahead even if you can't see it just now.   I can't say what the Lord's plan is for you, but he has put the option of adoption in your mind and heart, so why not go with that now and see what happens?  Sending you lots of      and a big   

Ellie


----------

